# CHRISTMAS DAY



## OJL (Jun 10, 2017)

Amazon is offering same-day delivery on Christmas Eve/ Christmas Day meaning they'll NEED tons of Flex drivers. WAIT until the day comes to force Amazon to raise pay for blocks! Don't schedule ahead. **** that base pay. Make them pay for those last minute deliveries. That is all.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Enjoy your day off. Millions of ants will be quick to ignore your advice.


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

Logistics stations are closed on Christmas.


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

I saw the highest in my area was $40/hr for a 2 hr block. Block expired.


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

oicu812 said:


> I saw the highest in my area was $40/hr for a 2 hr block. Block expired.


So much for $100+ for three hour blocks these days.


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

Barely any surge needed these days to clear all the routes. I guess the lower volume overall and the new drivers recruited before peak are mostly to blame.


----------

